# Gamecam Version 1.3



## Grüner Schami (25. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute

Ich suche nen kostenlosen download von der Gamecam 1.3 Vollversion^^ 

Auf google find ich nix -.- kann mir da jemand helfen? Die 2.0 will ich net da muss man bezahlen wenn man dauerhaft filmen will -.-

pls help


----------



## chopi (25. Juni 2008)

also wenn man für 1.3 auch zahlen muss,wird dir hier keiner was sagen (dürfen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüner Schami (25. Juni 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> also wenn man für 1.3 auch zahlen muss,wird dir hier keiner was sagen (dürfen)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich hatte das mal auf dem pc da konnt ich STUNDENLANG ohne unterbrechung aufnehmen und das war kostenlos


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juni 2008)

alte game cam war gratis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hmm alle meine suchen waren auf warez seiten .. also kein link da dies nicht gern gesehen wird und somit kein legaler download mehr vorhanden ist


----------

